# Pensacola Beach, January 12th



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Slow bite, but managed a couple of keeper Pompano just before sunset. A friend down the way landed a Pomp and a Red Fish. Red had to go back. I was fishing shrimp. Pretty sure he had fleas.

Thank-you Lord for fresh fish and the joy of catching them!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report Joe


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Pompano Joe.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Amen!


----------

